# Some Identification needed Please



## TechnoCrackOC (Apr 22, 2015)

Hello There,

Below I have a couple of cichlid pictures please help me Identify them guys!

First:









Second:









Third:









Forth:


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

Fish Number 1: Jewel Cichlid
Fish Number 2: Venustus
Fish Number 3: Dragons blood peacock or strawberry peacock - this is a man made hybrid
Fish Number 4: Electric blue - it is most likely a mix of a couple of species from the johanni complex


----------



## TechnoCrackOC (Apr 22, 2015)

First of all thank you for identifying the fishes! thank you very much...

I am small scale tropical fish breeder! I am looking forward to get into cichlid below i have posted a tank pic in my LFS please let me know which fish i should start with and amount of fish.


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

Well to start you're going to need a good size group of them. I'd shoot for 6-8 juveniles and weed out extra males as needed. The only fish I see in that picture that have enough numbers and look correct are the blue dolphins (Cyrtocara moorii). The white ones look like a zebra mix to me and not true M.callanois. For the blue dolphins you probably want a 5-6 ft tank as they get pretty big.


----------



## TechnoCrackOC (Apr 22, 2015)

Can you tell me a little about Venustus and jewel cichlid as I might get a breeding colony of their species set up!


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

TechnoCrackOC said:


> Can you tell me a little about Venustus and jewel cichlid as I might get a breeding colony of their species set up!


The venestus will need one male and at least 5 females. They get large so a group would need at least a 6ft tank. The jewels are pairing fish. Start with a group until a pair forms and remove the rest. A normal 29 gallon tank will work for the jewels.


----------



## TechnoCrackOC (Apr 22, 2015)

How will I know that the fishes are paired and how many should I get ? (Jewel Cichlid) And the pictures that i have posted for the jewel cichlid are they juveniles as they don't have red coloration!


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

The jewel cichlids are non rift lake species and should not be kept with the other fish. I would purchase 4 and when two pair off remove the others as they will most likely be killed. When a pair forms they will spend time close to one another and may pick a spot in the tank to defend. You will see that they will start to attack or chase away the others.

The other fish you have shown you'll need a male and 4+ females. Thats why I suggested you buy a larger group and when a male starts to show you can remove him and see if another one develops. Keep removing males until no others show and then you can add back a male to the group. Otherwise you can vent them to determine sex.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/gender.php


----------



## TechnoCrackOC (Apr 22, 2015)

Please take a look at this tank and see if u can find something in large quantity and for breeding! Thanks for all the suggestion buddy..


----------



## johnnymarko (May 30, 2014)

You've already started another thread with the same picture.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Yes, already started another thread... and there is no point to any of this if all the OP is willing to commit is a 2ft long tank.


----------



## TechnoCrackOC (Apr 22, 2015)

I do have larger tanks buddy, I will not trouble the fishes but will give them good home! As I have a totally established tropical fish breeding tanks I am starting to clear out my 4ft and 5ft tanks for breeding in the future. They will breed in a 40 gallon Breeder Tank for now i am giving them a 30 Gallon Tank. Am I doing anything wrong!


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

TechnoCrackOC said:


> I do have larger tanks buddy, I will not trouble the fishes but will give them good home! As I have a totally established tropical fish breeding tanks I am starting to clear out my 4ft and 5ft tanks for breeding in the future. They will breed in a 40 gallon Breeder Tank for now i am giving them a 30 Gallon Tank. Am I doing anything wrong!


What are the dimensions of this 40 gallon breeder tank? Typically 36" long... not big enough for kenyi. So yes, that would be wrong. Originally you stated you wouldn't clear out the bigger tanks, that you only had the 2ft tank available, so we are dealing with moving goal posts here.


----------



## TechnoCrackOC (Apr 22, 2015)

Sorry for confusing everyone! I will start over.

To begin with I will keep the Kenyi fry (1 inches) in a 30 gallon tank(24*14*18). After a month or two I will move them over to 40 Gallon Breeder (36*18*16) for Growing them up. Then finally I will keep some for breeding and will sell the remaining off! They will be breed in a 40 Gallon Breeder (36*18*16) with 1 Males and 5 Females.

That's how I have planned everything, I know Fogelhund your pissed on me but extremely sorry brother  Please forgive me.

Thanks


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

Your Kenyi are very likely to kill eachother in a 36" tank. 40 breeders are ok (not great) for some especially docile and small peacocks/haps/mbuna, but kenyi are very aggressive and get relatively large. A 36" tank just isn't big enough.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

lilscoots said:


> Your Kenyi are very likely to kill eachother in a 36" tank. 40 breeders are ok (not great) for some especially docile and small peacocks/haps/mbuna, but kenyi are very aggressive and get relatively large. A 36" tank just isn't big enough.


Pretty much. A 36" tank is unlikely to work for this fish. One male ten females would be a starting point, and even then, it probably will not work.


----------



## TechnoCrackOC (Apr 22, 2015)

I am not gonna keep them forever I will sell them by 3 to 5 inch


----------

